# how to add cichlids?



## coool_brain

hi everyone

I am planning to set up a 75 g(48L X 18W X 20H) cichlid community tank.
I have 2 feet long, 48W, 10000K fluorescent lamp.
I have a 1000 lit/hr canister filter
and...
I have two questions 

1. I cannot buy all the fish at a time. Can I keep adding them slowly in bunches of 4 or so? I heard that cichlids don't exhibit any hospitality towards new comers. Is there any strategical work around for adding new cichlids to the tank?

2. I want to add some 20+ fishes and no plants at all. Is my light and filter set up okay? Suggestions please...


----------



## Scuff

The easiest way I've found of adding new cichlids to an existing aquarium is to heavily feed all the incumbents first, then turn off the lights before releasing the new fish. If that fails, try moving around the rockwork to break up existing territories.


----------



## coool_brain

hmm. interesting...

any other ways guys?

and what about the light and filter set up?


----------



## rtbob

Scuff said:


> The easiest way I've found of adding new cichlids to an existing aquarium is to heavily feed all the incumbents first, then turn off the lights before releasing the new fish. If that fails, try moving around the rockwork to break up existing territories.



+1*i/a*

The light is fine. What is the make and model of the filter?

There are a lot of different kinds of African Cichlids. You should not mix some of the species. 

With some species overstocking is recommended, but you usually take some of the males out after the fish have paired off. 

After adding a new fish I always pay close attention to how he is fitting in. So far I haven't had any real bad aggression issues. My 20g is set up and ready as a back up tank if I need to pull someone out in a hurry.

Mixing up the layout of the rocks/decorations is a great way to stop bickering as the fish re-establish their territories.

I have a 100g with four Mbuna, one Ahli, and two Jewel Cichlids. The other fish in the tank are a common Pleco, Striped Raphael Catfish, African Feather Fin Catfish and a Black Banded Leporinus for a total of 11 fish.

Aqadvisor put my stocking level at 114%. For filtration I have a Fluval 304 cannister, a AC 70 and a Whisper 30-60 with a total rated GPH of 920.

The more crowded the tank is with fish the more aggression issues you will have with Africans. You might want to research the different species of Africans before you decide on a number of fish to put in your 75. This forum is a great place to begin your quest.

Enough rambling, good luck and have fun!


----------



## coool_brain

rtbob said:


> What is the make and model of the filter?
> 
> With some species overstocking is recommended,
> 
> The more crowded the tank is with fish the more aggression issues you will have with Africans.


Sorry, I don't know the make and model of the filter except for its 1000 lit/hr. Nothing is written on the filter.

Can you name some species which I can overstock?

Also I heard that overstocking helps to lessen aggressiveness. If not, at least the victims can escape in the crowd. Right?


----------



## Scuff

I wouldn't _over_stock your tank, as that will do nothing but cause terrible issues. The trick to limiting aggression between fish that display it with conspecifics is to have enough of them in a tank that the aggression is spread over a large group, rather than concentrated on one fish. If you're in a small room with three people, and you really hate one of them, it's easy to punch them in the face. If you're in a room that's wall to wall people, you're more apt to be irritated with everyone than concentrate on one person.


----------



## rtbob

I myself have not attempted to over stock. Mbuna are very territorial. If you try to put to many in your tank they will fight and the weaker fish will die if not removed.

Your filter is 1000 liters or 264 US gallons per hour. You should try to double this for sufficient filtration.

Sorry I can't be much help with the overstocking advise. I just started keeping Mbuna in July of this year. I myself only have four of the beasts in a 100g.


----------



## eaglesfan3711

There are several things to note about African cichlids.
- Keep all cichlids the same size. 
- Add at least four at a time. (If you add fewer, the original inhabitants will harass the new additions.
- Cichlids are very territorial. Move around the ornamentation so the cichlids will be forced to move their boundaries.
Most importantly, do your research! Some African cichlids are less aggressive than others. Although both are African cichlids, an auratus would kill off a jewel cichlid.
The more cichlids you have the better. Just remember that the larger your cichlids get, the fewer the options and the more expensive your purchases will have to be.
My recomendation... start with 4-6 cichlids. add about 4 every two weeks until you reach your desired amount. Keep decor with lots of holes cycled around the tank. The more decor, the easier a fish can hide in a tank.


----------



## coool_brain

thank you very much eaglesfan

great info.

sure. will do my research.

one more question:

i am thinking of have more cichlids, as in more species of cichlids rather than more cichlids of few species.

let me know what you guys think about it.


----------

